# Bildschirm bleibt dunkel (Samsung 226BW)



## Erzbaron (11. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

seit letzte Woche Freitag hab ich ein Problem, Donnerstag Nacht (eher Freitag früh ^^) hab ich meinen Rechner ganz normal heruntergefahren, keine Probleme, nix ... alles wie immer, wie immer hab ich auch den Monitor ausgeschaltet da dieser im Stand By ein richtig fieses fiepen entwickelt (das macht er aber seit ich ihn hab ^^) ...

So, nun will ich am Freitag meinen Rechner ganz normal einschalten, erst Monitor, dann Rechner, dann Kaffee kochen  (ich hab Urlaub, nur so zur Info ^^)

Nun komm ich mit meinem Kaffee wieder, der Rechner läuft ganz normal (ich hör das Windows Startgedudel) aber der Monitor ist dunkel und die LED des Einschltknopfes blinkt in kurzen Intervallen, ich hab mir da noch nix bei gedacht und ein paar mal den DVI Stecker an meiner Grafikkarte rein und rausgezogen, dann gings irgendwann wieder ...

Das gleiche Prozedere dann am Samstag nochmal und Sonntag hab ich geschlagene 2 Stunden und gefühlte 400 Versuche gebraucht ...

Nun hab ich mich gestern morgen wieder auf 2 Stunden nervtötdendes rumprobieren eingestellt also wollte ich clever sein und hab mir gleich morgens ein neues DVI Kabel besorgt und siehe da ... die gleiche ******* ...

Ok, nun hab ich einen Wackelkontakt am DVI Stecker meiner HD4890 vermutet, leider hat die nur einen also hol ich mir schnell bei Media Markt einen HDMI auf DVI Stecker und siehe da ... nüscht , ok, dann wird wohl der DVI Eingang am Monitor im Eimer sein ... also nochmal zu Media Markt (das dritte mal ^^) und ein VGA Kabel gekauft ... angeschlossen und NIX GARNIX ... 

Als erstes hab ich dann mal meinen PC getestet, hab ja nu alle Kabel da und meine Nachbarin hatte zum Glück frei sodass ich bei ihr (und nem Kaffee ^^) meinen Rechner testen konnte, stellt euch vor, alle Ausgänge meiner Grafikkarte funktionieren perfekt (wer hätte das vermutet)... Also hab ich meinen Monitor bei ihr angeklemmt und siehe da ... es ward dunkel  Jetzt hab ich mir noch mein Arbeitsnotebook sowie mein Arbeitsnetbook ausm Büro geholt und die beiden an meinen Monitor angeschlossen und auch hier ... nix ...

Der Monitor bleibt dunkel, die LED hinterm Einschaltknopf blinkt und der Monitor ist am fiepen ...

Der nette Herr am Supporttelefon von Samsung meinte nur "testen Sie den Monitor doch mal an einem anderen PC oder kaufen Sie sich fix ein anderes Monitorkabel" ... nachdem ich ihn "freundlich" darauf hingewiesen habe das ich schon den ganzen Tag nix anderes tue holt UPS das Ding nun ab und Samsung repariert oder tauscht das Teil aus ... Naja, immerhin bei meiner (sehr hübschen) Nachbarin Kaffee getrunken und 3 Kassenbons von Media Markt ... blöd nur das die grad keine passende Aktion fahren 

Sorry wenn ich viel geschrieben hab, aber sowas ist mir echt noch nicht passiert, was meint ihr? Hat jemand ne Ahnung was mit meinem Monitor ist? Noch kann ich was testen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2010)

Moin Erzbaron,

kein Ursache, dass du so weit ausgeholt hast. Ich finde solche ausführlichen Berichte sehr amüsant und teils mitreißend 

Ich besitze selbiges Gerät seit etwas mehr als 2 Jahren und hatte bisher so einige Situationen, die bei mir die Schweißperlen und Bauchschmerzen verursachten. 

Eine Sache, die mir immer wieder erscheint: Bei Windows 7 ist der Monitor so eingestellt, dass er nach 10 Minuten Nichtstun ein Nickerchen macht, sobald der Rechner wieder benutzt wird. Und das ist der Haken. Benutze ich den Rechner, kommt es gerne mal vor, dass der 226BW eine kleine Zweifarben-Disko vorne am Einschaltknopf veranstaltet und mir irgendwann eine Meldung an den Kopf wirft, dass kein Signal gefunden werden kann.

Betätige ich den launischen Gesellen vorne am Einschaltknopf, sodass er sich aus- und nach kurzen Augenblicken wieder einschaltet, ist alles wie gebuttert. Das nenne ich mal eigenwillig, was?

Die soeben genannten Symptome treten in letzter Zeit aber immer seltener auf. Mein Hirn möchte mir zumindest nicht verraten, wann der Monitor zuletzt (in etwa) diese Mucken machte 

Bei deinen genannten Symptomen kann ich nur vermuten, dass irgendein elektronisches Bauteil kurz vor dem Tod ist und sich mit dem Pfiepen ankündigt. Ansonsten ist eine Ferndiagnose mit (meinen) eingeschränkten Kenntnissen sehr vage.

Samsung ist in der Beziehung außerordentlich schnell. Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, meiner Freundin hat man aber den Laptop ebenfalls von UPS abholen lassen, weil die Hintergrundbeleuchtung flackerte. Noch in der gleichen Woche – der Laptop wurde Montag abgeholt – kam das reparierte Gerät zurück. Kurioserweise wollte aber das UPS-Männchen keinen Akku mitgegeben haben, obwohl Samsung auf seinem standardisiert verfassten Garantieschein darauf pochte.

Viel Erfolg und möge der funktionierende Bildschirm mit dir sein!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Mai 2010)

Hey,

dank dir für einen Post, ich hatte schon arge Zweifel an mir 

Es beruhigt mich irgendwie das mein kleiner Moni nicht der einzige ist der zickt ... ist ja eigentlich ein richtig tolles Teil, die Bildqualität erreiche ich mit meinem Full HD Panasonic TV nicht ... 

Aber ich wusste garnicht das die LED hinter dem Einschaltknopf mehrfarbig ist?!?!? Meine leuchtet(e) nur blau oder garnicht  

lg

edit: So, eben war der UPS Mann da und hat den Monitor abgeholt ... nu bin ich mal gespannt was rauskommt ...


----------



## jumperm (6. November 2010)

Hi, sorry erstmal dass ich den "alten" Thread nochmal wiederbelebe.

Ich hab seit kurzem das vom TE vorgestellte Problem. Bild erst nachdem der Rechner schon lange hochgefahren ist oder Bild nachdem der DVI-Stecker entfernt und wieder eingesteckt wurde. Das ist ja keine Dauerlösung. Also hab ich den Support von Samsung per Mail kontaktiert, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb verkürze ich die Wartezeit mit ein paar Fragen  und werde wenn die sich in 2 weiteren Werktagen noch nicht gemeldet haben mal per Telefon belässtigen. Ich will ja nicht warten bis die 3 Jahre Garantie abgelaufen sind.

Was haben die Reparaturen ergeben, bzw was war defekt?
Hat das Fiepen der Status LED aufgehört?
Und wie ist der Support von Samsung zu bewerten.

Gruß Jumper


----------



## Semih91 (6. November 2010)

Also bei meinem Monitor war es dasselbe und da wusste ich nicht, was los was. Ein Freund gegeben (Elektrotechniker), der hat rausgefunden, dass die Kondensatoren weg waren, sprich, entweder neue Kondensatoren und den Alten behalten oder gleich Neuen kaufen. Ich hätte mir sonst keinen neuen Moni geholt


----------



## jumperm (6. November 2010)

Ich denke, dass du mit "Kondensatoren weg waren" meinst, dass die defekt sind. Aber warum soll ich Hand anlegen oder schlimmer noch, einen Neuen kaufen, wenn ich noch Garantie habe?! Sonst bin ich mit dem Monitor voll zu frieden und will gar keinen neuen. Klar sind 24" nett, aber zum Zocken würde meine Grafikkarte die Auflösung nicht mitmachen!


----------



## Semih91 (6. November 2010)

Ich meinte, dass du ja austaushcen lassen solltest. Bei mir hat auch die LED geleuchtet, hat gezeigt, dass der PC geht, nur dank den Kondensatoren konnte ich auch kein Bild sehen. Was ich sagen will ist, dass der Fehler an den Kondensatoren etc. liegt.


----------



## jumperm (23. November 2010)

So.... fazit:
Heute Monitor zurück nach Reparatur. Hat ca 7 Werktage gedauert, was ich i.O. finde. Jedoch bemängeln muss ich die Kommunikation. Samsung verschickt die Monitore, Leihgerät sowie repariertes Gerät einfach los, ohne einen Anruf. Dies hat zur folge, dass unbedingt jemand zu Hause sein muss. Würden die vorher anrufen könnte man jemanden bereitstellen. Bei mir ist der Paketservice deshalb einmal umsonst gekommen.

Eine Kleinigkeit muss ich noch bemängeln. Der tolle Klavierlack hat jetzt noch eine Schramme mehr. Sogar eine Große  Aber die haben sich abgesichert und haben "Flecken+Kratzer" im Annahmeschein. Ist ja sehr allgemein. Ich hab zwar den Monitor vorher Fotografiert, aber bei dem Lack kann man das leider nicht erkennen. Und ich hab mir nicht die Mühe gemacht jeden Millimeter z fotografieren. 

Aber er läuft wieder und es werden mit der Zeit bestimmt noch Kratzer hinzukommen. Wobei ich denke, dass der dann eh in Rente geschickt werden kann. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das dies nicht wegen eines weiteren Defektes ist.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. November 2010)

Ich hab garnicht bemerkt das jemand noch in meinem Uralt Thread etwas geschrieben hat, sorry 

Also ich kann über den Samsung Service wirklich nur gutes berichten, UPS hat das Teil ja abgeholt und zu einem Servicepartner gebracht, die nette Dame rief mich dann auch sofort an und teilte mir mit das irgendwas mit der Spannungsversorgung im Eimer wäre und das sie das sofort reparieren würde und der Moni dann ein oder zwei Tage später wieder rausgeht ...

Dem war auch so, nach insgesamt 5 Tagen (ab dem Tag der Abholung) hatte ich meinen alten Monitor wieder welcher aber jetzt absolut tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtet ... Schrammen und Kratzer sind auch keinen neuen dazugekommen ...


----------



## jumperm (24. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Vieleicht ist die zusammenarbeit mit GLS nicht so gut. Ich konnte die Reparatur im Internet verfolgen, jedoch waren dort zum teil komische Abkürzungen, mit denen ich nix anfangen konnte.

Aber er läuft wieder. Mal sehen wie lang


----------



## arctan (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,der alte Thread wird nun nochmal vor gezerrt 

 ich habe `nen Samsung 205BW und ATI4670 und außerdem die gleichen   
 Probleme wie Wannseesprinter und Jumpern - Monitor bleibt beim hochfahren
 gelegentlich dunkel.Neustart oder Kabel(DVI) ab und es geht wieder.Ich habe
 dazu diesen Beitrag im www gefunden 

DVI - Monitor Probleme ? • kaltmacher.de

 Fazit: es kann am Kabel liegen,was die Pegelwechsel nicht richtig mitmacht
 --HDCP  
 Meine Frage: Ich kenne mich mit DVI-Kabeln nicht so aus,welches sollte ich 
 kaufen

 Grüße Arctan


----------

